# Botox lasts less than 2 months??



## friday13bride

So I went ahead and did Botox for my dreaded “11” in between my brows in June . Also did my forehead. Loved the results for my forehead but did little to help the “11” it completely wore off after about 2 months. Tried it again in October with a different dr at same practice. Told him my concerns and he said I had a very expressive face and my body could be metabolizing the Botox quickly. He increased the amount of CC’s used but again, lasted all of 2 months. I went to a very reputable plastic surgeon that several friends also use and swear by.. their results last much longer. 
Not sure what to do: 
try a different dr
Go back to same and increase the amount
Give up

Anyone have similar results w Botox not lasting very long at all. I would like to add the dr stated it should last about 6 months..
Thank you!


----------



## TinksDelite

friday13bride said:


> So I went ahead and did Botox for my dreaded “11” in between my brows in June . Also did my forehead. Loved the results for my forehead but did little to help the “11” it completely wore off after about 2 months. Tried it again in October with a different dr at same practice. Told him my concerns and he said I had a very expressive face and my body could be metabolizing the Botox quickly. He increased the amount of CC’s used but again, lasted all of 2 months. I went to a very reputable plastic surgeon that several friends also use and swear by.. their results last much longer.
> Not sure what to do:
> try a different dr
> Go back to same and increase the amount
> Give up
> 
> Anyone have similar results w Botox not lasting very long at all. I would like to add the dr stated it should last about 6 months..
> Thank you!


I've never heard of botox lasting 6 months. I go every 3-4 months, and 4 is cutting it way to close sometimes. The talent of the injector is critical, but yes my 11's are one of the first places I notice it wearing off.


----------



## Everlv

friday13bride said:


> So I went ahead and did Botox for my dreaded “11” in between my brows in June . Also did my forehead. Loved the results for my forehead but did little to help the “11” it completely wore off after about 2 months. Tried it again in October with a different dr at same practice. Told him my concerns and he said I had a very expressive face and my body could be metabolizing the Botox quickly. He increased the amount of CC’s used but again, lasted all of 2 months. I went to a very reputable plastic surgeon that several friends also use and swear by.. their results last much longer.
> Not sure what to do:
> try a different dr
> Go back to same and increase the amount
> Give up
> 
> Anyone have similar results w Botox not lasting very long at all. I would like to add the dr stated it should last about 6 months..
> Thank you!


I agree I’ve never heard Botox lasting 6 months. Everyone I have gone to has told me 3 to 4 tops.  I have very strong muscles around the 11 area, so initially when I started getting Botox, the 11 region was the first place I noticed it wearing off.  Now I have been doing Botox for about four years, and I can go the full three months and the 11 area isn’t as bad. You may just need more.  How many units are they giving you?


----------



## friday13bride

Everlv said:


> I agree I’ve never heard Botox lasting 6 months. Everyone I have gone to has told me 3 to 4 tops.  I have very strong muscles around the 11 area, so initially when I started getting Botox, the 11 region was the first place I noticed it wearing off.  Now I have been doing Botox for about four years, and I can go the full three months and the 11 area isn’t as bad. You may just need more.  How many units are they giving you?



44 the first time and 48 the second time. I have no idea what the ‘average’ amount is


----------



## Shine_bright

Agree, Botox usually lasts me 3-4 months. Is 48 units the forehead and the 11’s?


----------



## friday13bride

Shine_bright said:


> Agree, Botox usually lasts me 3-4 months. Is 48 units the forehead and the 11’s?



Yes, total amount used.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I do 20 between the eyes, leave the forehead alone. I still use Frownies a couple of times a week to help my 11's. And I haven't slept on my side or stomach in a long time, maybe 12 years? I miss that.


----------



## DD101

Sounds like you need more at your 11's.....and maybe a touch of filler there too? My botox usually lasts 3 to 4 months. The Dr always says it should last about 3 months.


----------



## absolutpink

I get Botox for my 11's also. The first time it only lasted just under 3 months, second time it went to 4 months and this time (it's only mu 3rd time getting it) I'm at 5 months and it hasn't worn off yet. I get 22 units


----------



## friday13bride

DD101 said:


> Sounds like you need more at your 11's.....and maybe a touch of filler there too? My botox usually lasts 3 to 4 months. The Dr always says it should last about 3 months.



Yup.. that’s what I’m thinking as well


----------



## sectarianscream

Mine last about 4-5 months, but I do try not to use the muscles that have been injected. I find that the results last the more they are treated.


----------



## SusanneMarie

I think the more you use the muscles the faster it wears off, so if you try to frown a lot, it wears off quicker


----------



## ive_flipped

The last few times I have been it starts to rapidly wear off at 1-1.5 months in. I went to a new injector and she thought it was the botox my previous was using was either not “fresh” or watered down but here I am at 1 month and a few days in and my forehead makes the wrinkles. She told me it should last 4-5 months some people a bit longer. I have to go talk to them because this is just a big waste of money at this point


----------



## friday13bride

ive_flipped said:


> The last few times I have been it starts to rapidly wear off at 1-1.5 months in. I went to a new injector and she thought it was the botox my previous was using was either not “fresh” or watered down but here I am at 1 month and a few days in and my forehead makes the wrinkles. She told me it should last 4-5 months some people a bit longer. I have to go talk to them because this is just a big waste of money at this point



That’s how I feel at this point : waste of money. I’m not sure if I will be doing it a third time with a different dr..


----------



## ive_flipped

friday13bride said:


> That’s how I feel at this point : waste of money. I’m not sure if I will be doing it a third time with a different dr..



I have an appt next week to talk to them about this. There is xeomin as well that may work better, but 4-5 weeks which includes a week to kick in is not worth it.


----------



## friday13bride

ive_flipped said:


> I have an appt next week to talk to them about this. There is xeomin as well that may work better, but 4-5 weeks which includes a week to kick in is not worth it.



Have never heard of this one.. so it takes 4-5 weeks to see any type of results ? Please post when you do go. I’d love to hear how it went. I think I’m doomed to live with this dreaded crack between my eyebrows (that’s how I feel about it.. and I hate it)


----------



## bisousx

I don’t want to freak anyone out but a new doctor that I went to told me that many doctors water down their Botox! I would change doctors and see if results last longer.


----------



## Gats

bisousx said:


> I don’t want to freak anyone out but a new doctor that I went to told me that many doctors water down their Botox! I would change doctors and see if results last longer.



Botox has to be mixed as it comes as a powder, so some docs diluting it more than others wouldn't surprise me.

BTW the botox reward program, brilliant distinctions has a promo going on now (it ends on April 14 so hurry!) where you get $50 off your treatment that day and you'll receive another $75 off discount for your next visit. They can be combined with any existing points you have as well which makes it even better. I've never seen such a discount like this offered before with the program so definitely take advantage of it. If you need a referral for the program just message me.


----------



## ive_flipped

friday13bride said:


> Have never heard of this one.. so it takes 4-5 weeks to see any type of results ? Please post when you do go. I’d love to hear how it went. I think I’m doomed to live with this dreaded crack between my eyebrows (that’s how I feel about it.. and I hate it)



No it can take up to a week to start to work and mine wore off in 4 weeks after the injection day so i got less than a month from it. The injector nurse said some people can become “immune” for lack of a better word to the proteins used in the brand Botox. There is one that does not have them it is Xeomin. I had to wait 3 months from the date of injection to try again so I am booked May 14th for a double dose redo at no charge to see if it stops it from wearing off or if it does we know for sure I need to try Xeomin.


----------



## friday13bride

ive_flipped said:


> No it can take up to a week to start to work and mine wore off in 4 weeks after the injection day so i got less than a month from it. The injector nurse said some people can become “immune” for lack of a better word to the proteins used in the brand Botox. There is one that does not have them it is Xeomin. I had to wait 3 months from the date of injection to try again so I am booked May 14th for a double dose redo at no charge to see if it stops it from wearing off or if it does we know for sure I need to try Xeomin.



Ah, got it! Thanks for clarification 
Good luck on 5/15


----------



## Baby Boo

My Botox used to last me about 3-4 months then it went down to 2-3 so my doctor offered me a diff brand not Botox I want to say it’s called disport but could be wrong anyway with that I last about 4-5 months


----------



## mdcx

I have read that some people's bodies metabolise Botox faster than others. With me it seemed to last 2-3 months at most.


----------



## Gats

Baby Boo said:


> My Botox used to last me about 3-4 months then it went down to 2-3 so my doctor offered me a diff brand not Botox I want to say it’s called disport but could be wrong anyway with that I last about 4-5 months



A doc I follow on youtube prefers dysport over botox, he explains why here:


----------



## Havanese 28

I for Botox for the very first time last May to look “ fresher” for my Son’s July wedding. I am 56 years old, and this is all I have done/ will do.  My Dermatologist did mine, as he also has a med spa.  He is very conservancy swears by the less is more approach to look natural.  I loved the result.  I went back in October and again, I loved the result.  I’m not sure how many units he used, bit the 11’s and forehead and above the brow to lift the eye is what he does each time.  It looks so nice, yet no one notices ( I mean this in the best way).  I look rested and I notice!  I am going back in late January.  His office suggests every 3-4 months, and I can easily go 4 months.  I personally love his approach.  I’ve also heard the more frequently you get the injections, the longer you’ll eventually be able to wait before retreating.


----------



## rose60610

I've gone to several different doctors over the years for botox or Dysport (I use them interchangeably). Some injections lasted longer than others. Some injections didn't seem to last very long. The last doctor ( a referral by a surgeon) must have used a stronger dose of Botox, after a week when it was at full effect it kind of stretched my face more, in a good way. He also injected the chin which made a big difference. Last year I did fillers, which I love. No more tear trough dark circles. I also did a "pinch-peel" last year where some excess skin below the lower lid is removed, resulting in less under eye wrinkles and crinkles. 

There could be patients who want minor botox doses and tweak it more frequently to maintain a less frozen look overall. I think it's important to be very upfront with the doctor and explicitly say what result you want to achieve. The price will be predicated on the result you want so don't go cheap and then complain that the treatment didn't do much.


----------



## jeejee65

For me, it takes about 3 weeks to show the result and it lasts for like 4 months max 5 months.


----------



## FixedSister

Botox in the masseters can last up to 6 months when done regularly. It took me 4 times of going back every 3 month to eventually lasting 6 months because my body gotten used to not using the muscle. I'm not sure about 11 though because I only did my masseters. Hope this explains the 6 months idea.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Botox usually lasts 3 months for me - this time, however, it will have been 3,5 months since the last injection, and it seems to still be lasting fairly well. Fingers crossed I might be able to stretch it to 4 months next time.


----------



## so_sofya1985

friday13bride said:


> So I went ahead and did Botox for my dreaded “11” in between my brows in June . Also did my forehead. Loved the results for my forehead but did little to help the “11” it completely wore off after about 2 months. Tried it again in October with a different dr at same practice. Told him my concerns and he said I had a very expressive face and my body could be metabolizing the Botox quickly. He increased the amount of CC’s used but again, lasted all of 2 months. I went to a very reputable plastic surgeon that several friends also use and swear by.. their results last much longer.
> Not sure what to do:
> try a different dr
> Go back to same and increase the amount
> Give up
> 
> Anyone have similar results w Botox not lasting very long at all. I would like to add the dr stated it should last about 6 months..
> Thank you!


I literally stopped doing mine cause I saw hardly any difference and even that was gone after 6 weeks.... maybe I too need to change a doctor..


----------



## sublimekitty

Botox lasted the longest the first time for me, now it wears off around 2-3 mos  it sucks because it's not very cheap.. LOL but it basically eliminated my migraines sooo I will keep at it


----------



## mellecyn

So fillers would be different then? I had fillers for my under eyes circles and thicker filler like Voluma in my cheeks, temples. For an overall face volume. And it lasted 18 months-2 years.


----------



## Bastetan

mellecyn said:


> So fillers would be different then? I had fillers for my under eyes circles and thicker filler like Voluma in my cheeks, temples. For an overall face volume. And it lasted 18 months-2 years.



Was hyaluronic filler or meso sutures with hyaluronic acid and collagen. Could you explain in detail, I'm thinking of a similar procedure, but for now I'm just researching.


----------



## 880

Havanese 28 said:


> result. I’m not sure how many units he used, bit the 11’s and forehead and above the brow to lift the eye is what he does each time.


I’ve had a similar experience to Havanese 28. Am sorry to hear that the experience of others has not lasted. My doctor also uses a variety of lasers at the same time to help with skin texture. I think it makes a difference in conjunction with the Botox


----------



## mellecyn

Bastetan said:


> Was hyaluronic filler or meso sutures with hyaluronic acid and collagen. Could you explain in detail, I'm thinking of a similar procedure, but for now I'm just researching.


Fillers. Restylane I think.


----------



## BeauBa

I was just wondering the same thing after Xeomin only lasted 4 weeks to my '11', sounds like I might have to try a few more times to see if it sticks but I also have an autoimmune condition and told it might not work for me hhhh ...


----------



## 880

I’m also doing a syringe of filler around the corners of lips and laugh lines. It’s called vollure (Sp?) and it’s a nice subtle softening effect. The way my dr explained it, it’s just a little each time and as time goes on, we’ll use less and less. I remembered to ask this time re which lasers: laserMD and picosure.


----------



## jolieryoko

I have a similar problem, it “lasts” for 3 or 4 months but has really worn off by the end. A local injector in my area showed a video on Instagram recently where she said that if you take zinc citrate 50mg for a few days before and after the injections it will make the Botox last longer. I did that this time around and I look great but it has only been a few weeks. I’ll check in in a few months and let y’all know.


----------



## Jeunesse

jolieryoko said:


> I have a similar problem, it “lasts” for 3 or 4 months but has really worn off by the end. A local injector in my area showed a video on Instagram recently where she said that if you take zinc citrate 50mg for a few days before and after the injections it will make the Botox last longer. I did that this time around and I look great but it has only been a few weeks. I’ll check in in a few months and let y’all know.




Just wondering what your verdict is on the zinc citrate and Botox!


----------



## Dawn

My Botox only lasts 2-2.5 months and it's so frustrating. We've tried Dysport and Botox and they seem to last about the same amount of time, which isn't enough. I'm going to try a new injector next time and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Mary_Cole

I've never tried Botox, but i wish to. That's why I started to study this topic deeply. I know the outcomes from Botox last between 2-6 months; the normal outcome goes on around 3-4 months. For what reason does Botox in the end stop working? It depends on a lot of factors, for example the quality of the Botox, the size and depth of your wrinkles, your personal metabolism, your activity level, your facial expressions, the skill and accuracy of the injector and the amount of Botox injected.


----------



## mrichman333

I have been getting Botox for about 10 years, it used to last up to 5-6 months, now I only get two months.  I did a little research and found good answers here https://www.ecof.com/7-how-long-wil...rom Botox last,circulating in your body again.


----------



## ptsky

There can be a few reasons. When Botox or Dysport is used, your body develops an immune response to their components after a while. It's because they don't just contain botulinum toxin but also its complexing proteins which cause your body to develop immunity against this type of botulinum toxin. You need to wait and not get more Botox injections until the immune response vanishes and go for Xeomin after that. Xeomin is a new brand of botulinum toxin and doesn't contain the complexing proteins.
Additionally, effects of botulinum toxin wears of much more quickly if you are heavily exercising or if you get in summer. Basically, anything that makes you sweat a lot will also cause the effects to wear off more quickly. If you are prone to making strong facial expressions and have strong muscles, it will wear off more quickly. Your injector should be wise enough to eliminate this problem by appyling appropriate doses regularly not to let targeted muscles gain the full strength once again. With proper and regular doses, you will see that the effects of botulinum toxin will last up much longer after each application.


----------



## Tasha1

I stopped getting botox after 15 years. It didn't work on me longer than 8 weeks in last 2 years.
I decided to age naturally.


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

Tasha1 said:


> I stopped getting botox after 15 years. It didn't work on me longer than 8 weeks in last 2 years.
> I decided to age naturally.


Agree. The first 2 times I did it , it was great. Then I got breast cancer.  I asked my oncologist and my plastic surgeon if I could get it during chemo and they both said yes.  It wore off VERY quickly and I attributed to the poison being infused into my body.  Waited till 6 months after chemo to try again,  and ever since then, no matter what I do (Dysport, BOtox) it doesn't last.

Also, I've tried 2 different plastic surgeons, a Physician Assistant, and an internist and same result.


----------



## starrynite_87

Tasha1 said:


> I stopped getting botox after 15 years. It didn't work on me longer than 8 weeks in last 2 years.
> I decided to age naturally.


I've been getting Botox on my forehead lines for 4 years now and it last me about 3-4 months. Typically, it takes 30 days to see the full results from the treatment, in your case were you seeing results prior to the 30-day period or was it still after?


----------



## pquiles

Tasha1 said:


> I stopped getting botox after 15 years. It didn't work on me longer than 8 weeks in last 2 years.
> I decided to age naturally.



I am beating age with a dang stick!  I can't deal with the consequences anymore... researching what to do about it now.


----------



## pquiles

ChampagneandChakras said:


> Agree. The first 2 times I did it , it was great. Then I got breast cancer.  I asked my oncologist and my plastic surgeon if I could get it during chemo and they both said yes.  It wore off VERY quickly and I attributed to the poison being infused into my body.  Waited till 6 months after chemo to try again,  and ever since then, no matter what I do (Dysport, BOtox) it doesn't last.
> 
> Also, I've tried 2 different plastic surgeons, a Physician Assistant, and an internist and same result.



I am certain you are gorgeous without the botox.  Btw...I am so sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  I freak'n hate cancer... lost my 18 y.o. to it 5 years ago.


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

pquiles said:


> I am certain you are gorgeous without the botox.  Btw...I am so sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  I freak'n hate cancer... lost my 18 y.o. to it 5 years ago.


I hate it too… thank you, and I’m so sorry for your devastating loss.


----------



## pquiles

ChampagneandChakras said:


> I hate it too… thank you, and I’m so sorry for your devastating loss.



I appreciate your kind words.  Just keep fighting... we're in your corner


----------



## 880

mrichman333 said:


> I have been getting Botox for about 10 years, it used to last up to 5-6 months, now I only get two months.  I did a little research and found good answers here https://www.ecof.com/7-how-long-will-botox-last/#:~:text=The results from Botox last,circulating in your body again.


I have relatively long lasting results. This article may be an excuse not to exercise so rigorously 5 x week lol
@ChampagneandChakras, I am so sorry about your diagnosis, and I hope you are doing better now. @pquiles , I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chaneller

I have been getting botox for 8 years and every 6 months on my forehead and temples, due to severe migraine pain. That's how long it lasts but it's the best cure ever found 
My neurologist says it should not be taken more often than every 4 months, otherwise your system will start to fight against botulinum toxin.


----------

